
Scala 2.12 emits code that runs 20% slower as 2.11's. Scala Native to the rescue - NcrsnglyMindful
http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2016/07/08/trait-method-performance.html
======
NcrsnglyMindful
Can you imagine Akka running at 0.8x speed, right after the upgrade to Scala
2.12?

~~~
XtraElementry
Any benchmarks you might care to share?

------
the_duke
The article does not mention Scala Native at all. The title is a bit
misleading.

